# smoked lake trout/whitefish w-qview



## erain (Feb 22, 2009)

smoking the lakers and a couple whitefish we caught this past weekend up in ontario. first the victims.


cut up, one whitefish into slabs, other into steaks. the lake trout steaked the forward half with the rib sections and filleted the tail sections


the mixings for the brine


pieces were pretty thick so i did a 36 hour soak, need to do to your personal taste.


a 4-6 hour soak in fresh water


rinse fish off and pat dry and place on racks to allow the pellicle to form. i set mine on table under ceiling fan for air flow.

lake trout steaks


tail section fillets, i think you can see the shiney pellicle coating forming in the picture


the gosm is pretty full







the brine recipie is:

smoked fish brine

2 3/4 cups pickling salt
10 qts cold water-use good water
1 cup brown sugar
2 tbls garlic salt

soak avg sized pieces 24 hrs, soak in fresh water 1 hour

big thick pieces of fish, may require more time and smaller less. once out of brine set on a rack with a fan blowing across fish til outside of fish dry, a coating will form on it called the "pellicle", is now ready for smoker. i also like to rub some brown sugar on the meat

will be back later with finish pix


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks great, Erain.  Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## bassman (Feb 22, 2009)

I can already tell, those are gonna be good!


----------



## darrin (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## erain (Feb 22, 2009)

whitefish fillets and steaks, steaks will be vacpacked and frozen for use in a fish boil this spring.


trout steaks


tail fillets, i used a garlic/pepper grind i had just to try out on a couple of them


on a ritz, that lake trout has such a nice pretty orange flesh


thanks for ckin out my thread and pix!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice job, Erain.  It looks delicious.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jeez erain those look real nice.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow Erain they look tasty, good job and nice Q-view.
what was your choice of wood? If ya mentioned it I missed it.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 22, 2009)

yummm looks real good erain.


----------



## fired up (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 22, 2009)

fantastic looking fish. 
And then eating it on a ritz cracker lol 

have to admit I love hot smoked fish in sarnies, hmmmm

Now if that had been cowgirls plate.... (with fruit) ;-)

But you can't beat the satisfaction of seeing the fish right from icey lake to cracker. You're a fortunate man and no mistake :-)


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 22, 2009)

On man does that look good.  Thanks for making me hungry for smoked fish at 8:30 AM.  Great job!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Mmmmm Erain! Looks perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









CA... I like fruit. lol


----------



## erain (Feb 22, 2009)

sorry i forgot to mention i used cherry.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome looking fish


----------



## rsands (Feb 22, 2009)

Great lookin fish Erain! Is it okay to brine in stainless steel? Can ya brine previously frozen fish?


----------



## abelman (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## grothe (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks Great E!!!
Been lookin forward to this thread....and wasn't disappointed!!!


----------



## blacklab (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice Erin definitely looks like good eats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW did you use your new toy?


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 23, 2009)

NICE!  I've smoked up some great fish, never lake trout.  I never saw such an orange fish!  A buddy of mine gives me regular trout in the spring that I smoke up for him.  He then mixes the trout as a dip for on crackers, I think cream cheese and some other stuff.  It's a great dip that people LOVE!


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks great good job


----------



## mauismokemeats (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, that really looks good, bet it tasted great with the brine.


----------

